# Skil Saw 6" Stacked Dado



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any experience with this set? It costs $40 at Lowes and I was thinking about picking it up but don't know anything about it. Is it any good, or should I just wait and drop the coin for the $95 Freud model?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If that's not a carbide set, it's not worth spending money on. 

Holbren sells an Oshlun 6" carbide set for $63 with "SMC10" or "woodnet10" discount code that's got good carbide, good design, and gets good comments from owners. 

If you really need to do dados cheaply, you might consider using a router bit.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I owned one, I couldn't get rid of it fast enough. It leaves VERY rough dadoes, and is not carbide tipped, but fully high speed steel. 

I replaced it with an Oshlun SDS-0630 that I got on sale at Rockler for $45.00 and couldn't be happier.... Ultra smooth laser sharp dadoes. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17313&filter=Dado


----------

